# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Low dosage of nutmeg.

## Crucible

I am going to start off with results so far 4.5 hours into the experiment. I am taking a low dosage with the possibility of adding more soon. Here is what I have so far.
I will edit this when I can for updates.

Age: 20
Weight: 150 pounds
Date taken: Jan, 1st, 2005 4:30 AM EST
Dosage: T + 0:00 - 1/2 tbsp
	     T + 5:00 - 1/2 tbsp


Introduction: Since many people were not reporting using nutmeg in smaller dosages I decided I would try this, at least for my first time. I decided to go ahead and take 1/2 tbsp of ground nutmeg. I had my mom go to the store and buy me this telling her what I was going to do with it.

A little personal drug history: I have not used very many drugs. I have smoked weed maybe 5 times. I suppose if I counted the times drunk the number would be somewhere around 50 in the past 5 years. This year I have been drunk only 3 times and high twice. I've not really done much of anything. It is mostly availability, cost, legality.

The experiment: The next morning I woke up at about 3 AM after 6 hours of sleep. At 4:30 AM I decided to try this. I did not eat anything beforehand and drank little water. I noticed it has a pleasant pepper like smell and taste. From what I heard by others it was not as expected. I did not gag for even a moment after taking it. I actually placed a pinch of it in my mouth and moved it around to taste it.

T + :30 -- So far nothing as can be expected. Especially with the low dosage I expect little effect. Trying to keep drinking water to keep from becoming dehydrated. I drank 1 8oz glass of water. I ate one slice of cheese and a couple pieces of bread. (into :40)

T + 1:00 -- I am not sure if it is a placebo effect or not, but it does feel as though something is beginning to affect me. This time I drank a little less water, just enough for thirst.

T + 2:00 -- Not much more of an effect...

T + 3:21 -- Still not much of an effect. I think at T + 4:00 I will take another half tbsp, taking it up to .67 the recommended dosage. Smelling the stuff makes me a little hungry. Still, I wonder why this stuff was apparently so distasteful for others. Then again, maybe my stuff won't do the trick.

T + 4:00 -- I am starting to experience cotton mouth. I keep making typos. I am starting to feel a little bit of a stronger buzz... I decided not take the extra 1/2 tbsp yet.

T + 4:30 -- Eyes, nose, mouth are all very dry. May consider taking the 1/2 tbsp extra at T + 5:00.

T + 5:00 -- I took another 1/4 tbsp.  I am starting to get some nice high effects now.  Decided to take another 1/4 tbsp 5 minutes later.

T + 5:46 -- The high effect is much greater now, although a few hits from a bong with weed is stronger, so far...

T + 7:00 --  Definately high.  Still not as strong as weed.

T + 7:30 -- Went to bed

T + 12:30 -- Woke up.  I still feel like my buzz has not increased.  It seems to be even lower now that I was able to sleep a bit more.  My eyes do hurt along with my nose and mouth.  Eating food seems to help with this.

T+ 15:45 -- I barely notice the high, but I do have a high amount of relaxation.  Seems like this drug is perfect in low dosages if you are just looking to relax and not get stoned.


After the high wore off I decided to try a higher dosage.  This time I took 1.5 tbsp at T + 0:00.  Effects were the same, just increased.  The high still came at around 3-5 hours.  I did end up falling asleep again.  The high also wore off at about the same time.

----------


## Mickeys_Elbow

I ate some nutmeg about... 20-22 hours ago and never got any effects at all. I ate at least a tablespoon if not more... tasted good though! I did have a crazy dream last night, but I also had one the night before without the nutmeg, so go figure. Maybe I just have a higher resistance to chemical influence.

----------


## Howie

I was not even aware that nutmeg had any type of effects like that.
Isn't that found in eggnog? You could always drink a bunch of that if you want to clog your arteries.

Are you going to use it again?

----------


## Howie

I checked in to nutmeg a little & thought I would post what I found.
I can't seem to find much on dosages.

http://www.personalhealthzone.com/herbal_m...de_effects.html

http://www.theepicentre.com/Spices/nutmeg.html

Forum Post Nutmeg

----------


## Crucible

I just updated it adding a higher dosage I tried.  I also will try a 3 tbsp dosage which is twice my second attempt.  This should cause hallucinations and may cause me to become sick.  I won't be able to until spring break because of college.  I will update this then.

----------

